# Isaiah 33:22 and the branches of Government



## StriperAddict (Dec 11, 2006)

I thought this was more a SUPPORT item than a DEBATE item, so I'm putting this here.  Mods, change at your discretion 


*The three branches of the U.S. Government: Judicial, Legislative, Executive *

• At the Constitutional Convention of 1787, James Madison proposed the plan to divide the central government into three branches. _He discovered this model of government from the Perfect Governor, as he read Isaiah 33:22_; 
“For the LORD is our judge,   (Judicial)
the LORD is our lawgiver,       (Legislative)
the LORD is our king;               (Executive)
He will save us.”


----------



## matthewsman (Dec 11, 2006)

*I can see that*

Where did you find that Glenn?


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 11, 2006)

Donnie,

This doesn't seem like the original link, but it has the same information:

http://www.eadshome.com/JamesMadison.htm

The info is in the middle of this excellent article also:

http://www.therealitycheck.org/GuestColumnist/rmullenax102904.htm

With that last link, this might have to get moved to "debate", or even "political"


----------



## matthewsman (Dec 11, 2006)

*That's sort of where I thought you were headed*

Kind of hard to deny the founding Fathers intent...one Nation,under God.etc........

Although some still will...........


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 11, 2006)

*Major quotes by Founding fathers*



matthewsman said:


> Kind of hard to deny the founding Fathers intent...one Nation,under God.etc........
> 
> Although some still will...........



Hey, keep that up and this WILL get moved to "Political" 

Here's the link where I got started, off this was the James Madison link I also posted.  But THIS one has all the great quotes pertaining to Christianity & the Founding fathers:

http://www.eadshome.com/QuotesoftheFounders.htm

I might just have to get some real political pot stirrin' goin' by posting the whole contents over there!


----------



## WTM45 (Dec 11, 2006)

As I have said bafore, SA, "Some of us understand!"

Good post!


----------



## matthewsman (Dec 11, 2006)

*Thanks for the links*

I need to be workin' on my apologetics.......


----------



## SBG (Dec 11, 2006)

Very good post...thanks for sharing!


----------

